# Vets in Koh Samui



## kleintjie

Hi,

I am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone can provide any help amongst the expat community in Samui. My husband and I are building a house on the island which is nearly finished and we plan to move from the UK next year. We are very much horse lovers and riders and would like to buy a couple of horses for our pleasure and keep in Samui. Given there are no horses already there (that we are aware of) we believe we may be challenged by the lack of veterinary care available on the island. There are good vets but who specialise in small animals (cats & dogs) only. 

Our vet here in the UK suggested there are probably trained vet(s) amongst the expat community as all vets do train in both small and large animals and we wondered whether anyone had any suggestions or known anyone who might be able to help us?

Thanks!
Claire


----------



## Serendipity2

kleintjie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone can provide any help amongst the expat community in Samui. My husband and I are building a house on the island which is nearly finished and we plan to move from the UK next year. We are very much horse lovers and riders and would like to buy a couple of horses for our pleasure and keep in Samui. Given there are no horses already there (that we are aware of) we believe we may be challenged by the lack of veterinary care available on the island. There are good vets but who specialise in small animals (cats & dogs) only.
> 
> Our vet here in the UK suggested there are probably trained vet(s) amongst the expat community as all vets do train in both small and large animals and we wondered whether anyone had any suggestions or known anyone who might be able to help us?
> 
> Thanks!
> Claire



Hi Claire,

Welcome to the Thailand expat forum. I'm sorry I can't help you with your equine questions but surely someone must have some good information for you. In the many times I've visited Thailand I don't remember ever seeing a horse. 

Congratulations on building a house on Koh Samui. I hope you got good legal advice. [there is legal advice and good legal advice - just like in Old Blighty] While there are some ingenious ways expats employ to buy land in Thailand it's generally forbidden. If, on the other hand, you're building on leased ground then no problems and I'm sure the landlord would be delighted to see you build a mansion. [then figure a way to expropriate it from you]

If you read through the many subjects on this forum you might see something about horses but I'm sure you'll find many intriguing subjects to while away the hours. Best of luck and again welcome to the forum. 

Serendipity2


----------



## sherinpeace

*horses?.*



kleintjie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone can provide any help amongst the expat community in Samui. My husband and I are building a house on the island which is nearly finished and we plan to move from the UK next year. We are very much horse lovers and riders and would like to buy a couple of horses for our pleasure and keep in Samui. Given there are no horses already there (that we are aware of) we believe we may be challenged by the lack of veterinary care available on the island. There are good vets but who specialise in small animals (cats & dogs) only.
> 
> Our vet here in the UK suggested there are probably trained vet(s) amongst the expat community as all vets do train in both small and large animals and we wondered whether anyone had any suggestions or known anyone who might be able to help us?
> 
> Thanks!
> Claire



Just moved here myself, from Hawaii, but not looking to build a house, but would love to buy a horse. Did you find any horses for sale, or do you know anywhere I can rent a horse. On a daily basis to go riding.
Love to hear your thoughts...

Regards Sherin


----------

